# Removal Of Rivets From Fender And Brace



## OhioJones (May 17, 2016)

Honestly, I can think of probably ten ways of removing these. However, I need to do as little damage as possible. The front braces seem to be very difficult to locate for my cycletruck. They have attached eyelits at the end and although one is already broken, I am going to try to weld them and straighten them out. 
The rivets themselves I could give two craps about. 

With that said, any suggestions?  Any tricks of the trade that i should know about? 
Thanks


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

I think drilling out rivets, running a small drill bit through them from the non rounded side obviously, then finagling them out.  On a upside I just ordered a awesome rivet putter back inner from a guy who makes em and a complete die kit too....your welcome to borrow it as soon as it gets here


----------



## momo608 (May 17, 2016)

coincidentally I did this today. The drill bit method is hit or miss if the rivet starts spinning. In my case it was the brace I needed to save. I used a dremel  with a worn small cut off wheel to get in there without touching anything other than the rivet, and very carefully ground the lips away of the rolled rivet from the inside of the fender. Got it so it looked thin but not cutting into the brace and with micro leverage it came right off. Fender and brace lived happily ever after. I'm getting real fond of my 2.5X reading glasses for these kind of jobs,


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2016)

Get a good drill bit the same size as the tubular part of the rivet. Grab your mouse pad, flip it over to the rubber side, place top of fender on mouse pad, drill out the rivet making sure your drilling on the same angle as the rivet so it shaves the bottom of the rivet evenly to prevent spinning of the rivet or binding.


----------



## OhioJones (May 17, 2016)

Thank you one and all. I shall try tomorrow to remove the rivets. And Dave, once paint is all done, I will be coming to barrow that. Haha. Thanks.


----------



## bairdco (May 18, 2016)

If the rivets are tight, I use a bigger drill bit and drill from the backside, till I hit the fender brace.

If they're loose, I use an air powered grinder and grind the ends.

Once the pinched lip is off, if they're still stuck a bit, I use a spring loaded drill bit starter pinger tool thingy and punch them out.


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2016)

I drill them out. Very slowly. And with a small drill bit from the inside of the fender. You just need to drill off the crimped end. You want to make sure you don't widen the hole in the brace, or the fender.


----------



## OhioJones (May 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> I drill them out. Very slowly. And with a small drill bit from the inside of the fender. You just need to drill off the crimped end. You want to make sure you don't widen the hole in the brace, or the fender.



Worked good thus far. Front fender done. Did manage to open a hole up by .025. Deal with reinstalling rivets when the time comes. Have to admit that i was sweating bullets. Next fender!!#$@::;


----------

